# Recommend a CA in Sacramento or Bay Area



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to pick up a 2011 X5d beofre year's end. Can anyone recommend a CA in the above mentioned area? 

Any advice is appreciated.

JR


----------



## AnonCA (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd do a search on BMWUSA.com and grab one. There's been a huge increase in traffic on these vehicles due to the potential business tax credit and to a small degree the Holiday Credit. Dealers are becoming reluctant to do dealer-trades.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Grace Wong, Weatherford BMW, 415-793-1838.


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you. I'll get in touch with her.


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

adrian's bmw said:


> Grace Wong, Weatherford BMW, 415-793-1838.


Adrian,
What's Grace's specialty, is she known for reasonable no BS lease pricing qutes? Does she know ED process?
Thanks


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

Anthony Bhiatti in Modesto (Valley BMW) does a good job.


----------



## BMW_F1 (Nov 6, 2009)

dha510 said:


> Adrian,
> What's Grace's specialty, is she known for reasonable no BS lease pricing qutes? Does she know ED process?
> Thanks


You can't ED a X5. It is made in Spartanburg, S.C. The X3 and X6 are also not eligible for ED. You could, however, do a PCD or Performance Center Delivery is Spartanburg, though there is not discount given.


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

BMW_F1 said:


> You can't ED a X5. It is made in Spartanburg, S.C. The X3 and X6 are also not eligible for ED. You could, however, do a PCD or Performance Center Delivery is Spartanburg, though there is not discount given.


BMW F1-
Thanks for your reply. I am aware of BMW model limitation with ED and PCD, that's not what I was asking about in my question. I wanted to know about a particular CA Adrian mentioned,Grace Wong. I'd give my right arm to find a good,reliable,no BS CA in Sacto area


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

Again, my CA in Modesto was a straightforward, no nonsense person.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

What Ard said about circumstances is right. When they have their weekly prayer meeting the sales manager may say "I'm not taking any deals for less than $2,000 GP ( gross profit ) and GP doesn't include the dealer fee. We've been doing too many thin deals". In that case your CA may be the nicest, most straight forward person in the world but you're not getting a good deal that week. Every car salesman wants to sell cars no matter what the GP, the problem is the sales manager.


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

It is so true in regards to differences in individual experience. I used Niello Elk Grove to purchase 2011 X5D a few weeks ago and used a guy Peter Carniglia, but I did take a car off the lot He gave me a no BS deal right off the bet. I think he could tell I did my home work I also went to Niello Sac (agree with previous assessment of "Jeff the internet guy") and Roseville. Roseville is not a part of Niello; I will never set foot at that dealership ever again; the place was dirty, trash on the floor, SAs dressed in jeans smoking outside, etc. Does not even look like a BMW dealership. On top of that they offered $1500 over invoice and I was out of there.


----------



## guru_ck (Jul 1, 2008)

Avoid Stevens Creek & Mountain View BMW.

I just ordered from Sara Lundy ([email protected]) @ SF BMW. I never spoke to her on the phone or went into the dealership. All negotiation and paperwork was done via e-mail and fax. I got an extremely competitive price (below invoice with the DCT credit). Be sure to mention that Chris who placed an order on a 335is in mid December referred you.

Now for the 2 month wait!


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your input, it's much apreciated. My fears about Sacramento area dealerships were confirmed once again. I'd better stick to PK @ SouthBay BMW. I was just curious to see if there were any new fresh dealer faces on the local scene here in Northern CA. I guess not.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

On the other hand, when it comes to service, Niello dealerships are top notch! Go figure. Aucra, BMW and Porsche. Highly functional service groups...


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

100% agree. Never had a single complaint with Niello BMW Sacramento Service Department.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^^^ Brings up an interesting concept:

Niello simply manages their sales processes as 'high end retail'. They just do not feel the need to compete at the bottom, and cultivate their prospects -and manage their sales staff-accordingly.

Refreshingly, their Sales group is not allowed to "use" their Service arm to coerce buyers- they will not threaten "no loaners" as many California dealers will do if you don't buy from them. The Service arm sinks or swims based on how they perform, and likewise the Sales side. As a result you have a dealer that stays pretty sane and reasonable. People generally like to work for them too.

My view from the outside...

A


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^^^ Isn't that interesting? At least it isn't me.


----------



## Stevej2001 (Jan 26, 2008)

Interesting indeed. In Modesto the dealer is the only one within an hour's drive and they'll deal with the best of them.


----------



## Keng1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I just leased a 128i from Greg Poland w/Pacific BMW. We ended up renting a car to drive down for the day, picked up the new car, dropped off the rental and drove back.

Certainly worth the drive down. Greg was very upfront, responsive and did everything via email. No hassle or hidden fees which I liked.

BMW Mountain View used to mark up their MF as part of the AutoWest company policy so you may want to look out for that.


----------



## dha510 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cancelled


----------



## diononiz (Jul 25, 2005)

Michael Borbet at Mountain View BMW. I just placed an order and got an amazing price!


----------



## pylt (Jun 10, 2003)

*Fully agree; go with Greg Poland @ Pacific BMW*



Keng1 said:


> I just leased a 128i from Greg Poland w/Pacific BMW. We ended up renting a car to drive down for the day, picked up the new car, dropped off the rental and drove back.
> 
> Certainly worth the drive down. Greg was very upfront, responsive and did everything via email. No hassle or hidden fees which I liked.
> 
> BMW Mountain View used to mark up their MF as part of the AutoWest company policy so you may want to look out for that.


I'm in the dreaded wait to leave for my 335i ED (I'd forgotten how painful that part is!), but have found Greg Poland to be more than expected as a CA. The pricing is excellent (which means transparent and very low over invoice, if not below) and he's very responsive. Just search for Greg Poland on the board (and he's a sponsor).

The drive/flight to LA will probably be well worth the money you'll save . . .


----------



## Blingin (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had the same problems at Niello - for some reason they feel their cars are worth more? I didn't even give them an opportunity on this car deal - far too much time wasted there already. Although I just had the same problem with Roseville BMW. I thought they were different. Being a return customer I expected more. They refused to budge on MSRP and lost a deal. So I'm going to fly down and see Greg Poland - save tons of cash and develop a relationship with a dealership willing to move cars. I'll trade 1 day, every 3 years, for a stellar deal and no BS back and forth from a dealership. I recommend Greg - Seems quite a few people do.

For service, I can only comment on Roseville, it has been nothing but incredible. They really know how to take care of their customers - I hope it doesn't change now that I didn't buy a car from them.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't believe no one has brought this up....

BMW of SANTA BARBARA - Jon S!!!!!

I know it's not in N Cal, but it's a really nice drive along 101 and you can't beat Jon's knowledge and service.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

enigma said:


> I can't believe no one has brought this up....
> 
> BMW of SANTA BARBARA - Jon S!!!!!
> 
> I know it's not in N Cal, but it's a really nice drive along 101 and you can't beat Jon's knowledge and service.


Yeah!!

:thumbup:


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

Any experience with BMW Concord?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I know I have been so low-key since I left Cutter Motors several years ago, the majority of new members here have no idea who I even am. To re-introduce myself, I want you all to know that I have over twenty years' experience in the automotive industry, and have played a key role in literally thousands and thousands of car deals as either a Client Advisor (salesperson), Finance Manager, Sales Manager, Internet Sales Manager, Used Car Manager, and ultimately General Sales Manager. Bimmerfest.com came into existence as I was a pioneer in Internet Sales for highline cars like BMWs, and this was the site where buyers could always find the buying information they were looking for, and if they bought the car from us, a truly unique (and award-winning) buying experience. A factoid of all of this is that the overwhelming majority of the buyers were from the Silicon Valley, and picking up a new BMW in Santa Barbara quickly became a cool thing to do...

So, whereas you might not consider BMW Santa Barbara to be a "Bay Area Dealer", I invite you to rethink the possibilities. San Jose to SBA is a 40 minute flight. As we used to do, I can arrange to have you picked up at the airport. The car and paperwork are all ready, and in less than an hour you are carving up the venerable San Marcos Pass Rd. on your way back North in your new BMW. People loved this experience before. I'm hoping to bring it back...


----------



## interpolator (Jul 10, 2007)

dtc100 said:


> Any experience with BMW Concord?


If you google BMW Concord you will find many negative experiences. I personally have had difficulty trying to buy there. They are flat out over priced. Often their cars have very inflated "market value adjustments" tacked on the window for very common avaialble new BMW's. I would consider East Bay BMW. East Bay BMW seems to price more aggressively and seems to like to get a deal done no matter what it takes.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

diononiz said:


> Michael Borbet at Mountain View BMW. I just placed an order and got an amazing price!


Bought my CPO 550i from Michael at Mtn View BMW. Great experience, particularly since I was buying remotely (I live in the Los Angeles area). He picked me up from the airport, car was waiting for me and exactly as he described, he spent at least an hour with me making sure I understood how things worked on the car, got my phone and iPod paired with the car, my BMW Assist set up, and then sent me on my way for a fun drive down the coast back home. Highly recommended!:thumbup:

Keith


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

interpolator said:


> If you google BMW Concord you will find many negative experiences. I personally have had difficulty trying to buy there. They are flat out over priced. Often their cars have very inflated "market value adjustments" tacked on the window for very common avaialble new BMW's. I would consider East Bay BMW. East Bay BMW seems to price more aggressively and seems to like to get a deal done no matter what it takes.


Thanks, I checked the East Bay website, they do have some aggressive discounts clearly marked.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

My last 4 cars have been through East Bay. John Wolff is my CA for all of those. I did 1 with Concord - not pretty at all. Though I do hear good things about Danny Andrade who arrived in the last few years. Jon S is also well recommended and WILL have your best interests at heart.


----------



## PKI (Oct 25, 2014)

*Concord bmw*

Anyone have a recommendation for a CA at Concord BMW? Thank you in advance. Pat


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

If it hasnt been said upthread, the treatment at any one dealer will be ultimately controlled by the sales manager/management. The CA can be the nicest, most transparent guy in the world- if management wants a particular kind of deal or is holding the line on certain numbers/cars, you are stuck.

And these restrictions can change over the year, as their business changes. (Unless it is Neillo, they always suck....)

That being said, I like a CA that can size you up pretty quick and tell you if you are wasting your time. (and frankly their time)


----------



## PKI (Oct 25, 2014)

Got them ... can't believe I missed the prior posts. Thanks Pat


----------

